
Trevls Tesla Car Rental - supermdguy
https://www.trevls.com/
======
DrScump

      No Gas Refill Charges - Ever!
    

Um, I would hope not.

What the site does _not_ say is if there is any energy use charge, whether you
have to return the vehicle with any given amount of battery life remaining, or
whether all vehicles come to the renter fully charged in the first place.
Those are pretty big holes.

------
supermdguy
I'm not at all associated with this company, just heard about it and thought
it seemed like an interesting business.

